

Fox News: iPhone 5 to feature Laser Keyboard, Holographic Display - renownedmedia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6668cxupH98

======
renownedmedia
My bad, it's not actually Fox News who recorded that, it was a segment they
were featuring.

